# Vintage Speaker Project - Ideas?



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

I picked up these Lloyds omni-directional speakers from the garbage (yay for free!). Some quick searching online shows that lloyds is crap. But the enclosures look interesting. My girlfriend is big into mid century modern furniture, so these match quite well.



Thoughts on what to do with them? They have a single paper 6.5" full range in them with the omnidirectional reflector. The boxes are sealed. 0.4 cubic ft each.

My ideas thus far are:
1) Clean them up and put a new 6.5" full range in them for use as a stereo pair by external amplifier. Not very useful for me as I don't need another stereo pair.
2) Put a new 6.5" Full Range in them, integrate an amp into them, and an ipod dock and have each as a standalone mono ipod dock. Thus I would have two, and might even be able to sell one (hipsters love this stuff).
3) Same as above, but with an 8" driver (it will fit, and the airspace is sufficient)
4) Turn them into subwoofers with either a 6.5" or 8". I think a 6.5" ported could work nicely.
5) Do the ipod dock idea from "2" and turn unit 1 into full range, and unit 2 into a subwoofer.

Looking to keep price to a minimum as always.

Thoughts?


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 27, 2012)

As far as aethetics, those are really cool and would be neat to have just for their "futuristic" look. Even if they are dumpster find, they might have some value to the right audience. 

Since you don't need them for primary stereo listening, I really like idea #2. PE has a variety of small amplifiers that would turn these into neat ipod players very easily. Personally, I wouldn't spend a lot of money for a high-end driver, just a 6.5" that fits the existing hole with decent full-range.

I'm not into surround sound, but placed as couch end tables, they might make for some cool satellite speakers too.


----------



## asoggysponge (May 14, 2013)

I'd say #2 as well. If you could affix a larger circular slab to the top they would be great dormroom coffee tables. Place in center of room, attach ipod, chill.


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

#2 option but find a set of dual voice coil 6.5" speakers like a set on in walls and rob the drivers and crossovers - that way you can run one and still have stereo sound ! FTW

nice score


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

eisnerracing said:


> #2 option but find a set of dual voice coil 6.5" speakers like a set on in walls and rob the drivers and crossovers - that way you can run one and still have stereo sound ! FTW
> 
> nice score


Are you suggesting to get a DVC speaker, wire one coil to the Left channel and one coil to the right channel??

or are you suggesting a speaker like this with dual tweeters?


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes this way one dock will have stereo sound 
Mono is just a bit flat a stereo signal would add 
Size and depth to the sound 
One with two tweeter is cool either way 
Just a dual voice coil one left one right 
I have speakers in my house in all rooms 
And rooms where two would be a bit much like the 
Bath room we did a single dual voice coil 

Great idea and I love those cabinets ! Way cool


----------

